# Hereford Day Parking



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

We would like to visit Hereford Cathedral and would appreciate any advice on best place to park in city (there does not appear to be a P&R. Motorhome is 20 foot.

Thanks in advance
.
Peter


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

There are a couple of pubs on the Ledbury to Hereford road that are worth a look The Trumpet is nearer Ledbury and Tarrington Arms is nearer Hereford, both are on same bus route to Hereford they don't take dogs though.


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry it is the buses that don't dogs.


----------



## lipupfatty (Sep 3, 2008)

If approaching from the South ,there is a large roundabout next to Asda . Filter right here to the leisure center and swimming pool.
Very large car park,and it continues almost to the rear of same.
Should have no problem parking.
I live in the area and use it all the time.
If you take up two spaces then I think it's OK to put on two tickets,
but better check.


----------

